
Handel and the Bank of England - collate
https://bankunderground.co.uk/2019/11/08/handel-and-the-bank-of-england/
======
Rotten194
I never thought of financial logs as an angle for history, very interesting.

Funny to think that in the future this might be done with the default-public
Venmo transaction feeds. "Here we see Handel paid his friend with the message
";)". The meaning is unknown."

------
twic
Handel's 'Alcina', which he wrote in 1735 while slowly drawing down the cash
he'd got by selling his annuities, is on at Glyndebourne next year:

[https://www.glyndebourne.com/events/alcina/](https://www.glyndebourne.com/events/alcina/)

I gave this recording from Vienna a listen:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VdHwrLgjxI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VdHwrLgjxI)

You'd probably have to pay me £200 to sit through the whole thing.

